# Grainy photos



## trulte (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi.
I use a AF-S Nikkor 18-200 lens for my product photos (small 10-20cm objects).
The pictures tends to become a bit grainy. 
I guess the pictures would be a lot better with a macro lens?







I'm using a Lastolite photo tent for these pictures with 1 backlight and 2 lights from the side now, but i always find it a bit difficult to take pictures from an angle with this tent. I always get a reflection on top of the chrome objects because of the background light. Do you think it would be better to invest in a table top system? These systems can tilt the background to avoid this reflection perhaps?


----------



## Designer (Apr 23, 2015)

In digital photography, there is no "grain", but you could be seeing "noise" or you might simply be zooming to the point of seeing pixelation.  If it is pixelation, and you want a larger image, then yes, perhaps using a macro lens will help.

The "reflection" that you're referring to is simply an over-exposed portion of the photograph.  Dial back the power of the rear light.

Incidentally, I see an actual reflection on the bottom support.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 23, 2015)

trulte said:


> Hi.
> I use a AF-S Nikkor 18-200 lens for my product photos (small 10-20cm objects).
> The pictures tends to become a bit grainy.
> I guess the pictures would be a lot better with a macro lens?



Holy crap, yes.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 23, 2015)

Bring your lights closer, a LOT closer and reduce the power.  The closer the light, the softer the light.  Also, buy the lighting bible.


----------



## trulte (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks for your answers guys, mostly appreciated.
I have almost finished reading the lighting bible earlier. It's a very good book.

By reflection, i mean "direct reflection". Direct reflection on chrome objects gets really bright like parts of the picture above. The light hits the chrome object and goes into the lens because of the family of angles.

My setup is pretty much like this now, with another light from behind to get the background completely white:





When the light in the back hits the top of the chrome object, it gets white and ugly. So i thought perhaps it would be better with a table top system with adjustable backplate, but i don't have any experience with those.

I will buy a macro lens today, i guess my pictures are pixelated. 

Tirediron: I need to move the lamp away from the diffusion sheet to make the light softer, right? When i do that, the lights gets more evenly spread around the object.


----------



## trulte (Apr 30, 2015)

I got a new af-s micro nikkor 105mm lens now.
The results are a lot better, well worth the money!


----------



## epatsellis (May 26, 2015)

First, get rid of the tent and start controlling the light instead of just throwing a bunch of light at the subject and hoping... Yes, a shooting table will help, as well as some "beyond" basic lighting equipment.



tirediron said:


> Bring your lights closer, a LOT closer and reduce the power. The closer the light, the softer the light.



Yes and no....the relative size of the light to the object creates softness, not necessarily distance, e.g. clouds at many thousands of feet still give you soft shadows on the ground. 
Power depends on several factors, are you at the point of losing sharpness to diffraction at the aperture you're shooting at? If so, less light with the attendant loss in DOF, may be required.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 27, 2015)

A little reading about sharpening and local area contrast enhancement will make some difference also.
Notice that one on right looks more 3-d (I think  )


----------



## tirediron (May 27, 2015)

Nice edit Lew!


----------



## The_Traveler (May 27, 2015)

thanks but that was totally PS.

Smart sharpen and then local area enhancement at settings I don't remember.


----------

